# What a GOOD girl, Beverly!!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

TinyHooves Beverly Hills kidded today! She had a single boy who needed just a little bit of help!

Hes so pretty and nice and healthy! Black with some white. He may have blue eyes!!

I will get pics soon....Totally drained from this amazing experience!!

Happy friday everyone!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...congrats!! Can't wait for pics! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Cant wait to see him!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures! You should name him Good Friday haha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Whoops! I have been so busy I forgot a pic hehe!

Hes a week old today!


----------

